# Favorite Star Wars Movie



## Anakin Altomares Guardian (Nov 23, 2008)

Which Star Wars movie was your favorite? Mine would have to be Return Of The Jedi.


----------



## Frosty~ (Nov 23, 2008)

I must be one of the few people who prefer the New Trilogy.
I'm torn between Phantom Menace and Revenge of the Sith


----------



## S.K (Nov 23, 2008)

Revenge of the Sith and the Empire Strikes Back, probably Revenge of the sith.

Also I love the openinf like 15 mins of Return of the Jedi.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 23, 2008)

...okay what I managed to accidentally vote Revenge of the Sith when I meant to vote The Empire Strikes Back. <_<

But yeah, The Empire Strikes Back is fun. Yay for the bad guys gaining the advantage.


----------



## Fireworks (Nov 23, 2008)

Attack Of The Clones.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 24, 2008)

The Empire Strikes Back.

I will say of the prequel trilogy that only Episode I really sucked IMO. The other two weren't terrible.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 26, 2008)

IV, V, and VI but IV and VI slightly more than V. I is by far the best of the prequel trilogy, because Hayden Christensen is terrible and Liam Neeson is awesome.


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Nov 27, 2008)

The Empire Strikes back was amazing in terms of almost everything. I say almost because the giant rubber worm-in-a-rock was pretty off.

Why must ESB contain the only ewok-free large-scale land battle the original trilogy has (as well as the only battle that showed why the rebels avoided open fights)? It wouldn't trouble me so much if a single battle in the new trilogy actually had the gritty, smallforcebravelyholdingoffsuperiorarmywithlittlesuccess feel Hoth did... D:


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 29, 2008)

I can't seem to decide what I like about them, and the sad thing is that I have seen them recently.

I was at first leaning towards III and VI, but now I'm not sure.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 29, 2008)

III or V, leaning towards V because Hayden bored me until he got burned. III would've been better if Grevious wasn't in only three actual scenes and then death.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 1, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> IV, V, and VI but IV and VI slightly more than V. I is by far the best of the prequel trilogy, because Hayden Christensen is terrible and Liam Neeson is awesome.


The camera work is really lame in I. The whole angles and shots are very choppy and they make absolutely no sense. I had to almost laugh at every scene switch because of the complete amateurism.

V and VI. I still haven't seen IV.


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 1, 2008)

> The camera work is really lame in I. The whole angles and shots are very choppy and they make absolutely no sense. I had to almost laugh at every scene switch because of the complete amateurism.


I don't care very much because I will take a decent cast of actors over better camera work any day.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 1, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> I don't care very much because I will take a decent cast of actors over better camera work any day.


I find the camera work so unbearable and the scenes so cheesy, ugh. And I don't really mind Hayden Christensen as much.


----------



## Objection! (Dec 1, 2008)

I like Hayden Christensen in the 3rd one. 

Grievous is one of my favourite bad guys of all time.

All the fights in III were badass

Thats why I choose III.

VI in a close second.


----------



## reecemysocksoff (Dec 1, 2008)

Empire strikes back obviously.
It had one of the best "OMFG! NO WAY" moments of all time.
 I can't stand episodes 1 and 2 (damn you Jar Jar...).
Episode 3 is a close second favourite for me. mostly cos of the action. =D


----------

